# Steam Key kaufen - Eure Erfahrungen?



## rept.jah (27. April 2013)

Ich wollte mir gerade ein Spiel kaufen und hab dabei ein Angebot für einen Steam Key  gefunden. Auf die Weise kostet das Spiel nur die Hälfte und ist dann auch, wie die CD-Version, Uncut mit allen DLC's und auf Deutsch (Game of the Year, AT-Version).

Jetzt frag ich mich: Ist das seriös? Kann man das so machen? Wie funktioniert das? Jeder Key ist doch nur einmal bei Steam aktivierbar, oder? Der Verkäufer weiß den Key ja dann auch, ist das schlimm? Ich hätte jedenfalls Sorge, dass der Key vielleicht nicht funktioniert oder später irgendwann gesperrt wird oder so. Man weiß ja auch nicht, aus welcher Quelle der stammt...

Also, hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas, schonmal nen Steam Key gekauft und kann davon berichten?


----------



## RyceMyce (27. April 2013)

Ich habe mir erst letztens CS:GO in nem Key-Shop gekauft und das lief 1A. Du bezahlst, bekommst eine E-Mail mit dem Key, gibst den bei Steam ein und das Spiel ist aktiviert! Die E-Mail kam sogar schon in ner halben Stunde.


----------



## rept.jah (27. April 2013)

Und wenn ich das Spiel aktiviert habe, kann auch keiner mehr was mit dem Key anstellen?


----------



## cryzen (27. April 2013)

Smartkeys.de,,,

hier kaufe ich oft  , wird aber langsam immer teuerer wie bei ebay


----------



## RyceMyce (27. April 2013)

rept.jah schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das Spiel aktiviert habe, kann auch keiner mehr was mit dem Key anstellen?


 
wenn du bei Steam was aktivierst, ist es aktiviert und mit deinem Account verknüpft. Du könntest den Key hier ins Forum stellen und niemand könnte was damit anfangen ...


----------



## Veriquitas (27. April 2013)

Das kommt immer darauf an woher die Keys kommen usw., wenn Hersteller unzufrieden mit den Bezug sind können die diesen ohne wenn und aber sperren lassen.


----------



## RavionHD (27. April 2013)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das kommt immer darauf an woher die Keys kommen usw., wenn Hersteller unzufrieden mit den Bezug sind können die diesen ohne wenn und aber sperren lassen.


 
Genau, mir hat man mein Battlefield 3 Premium weggestrichen weil es nur ein schlechter Ebay Key war.


----------



## Erok (27. April 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Genau, mir hat man mein Battlefield 3 Premium weggestrichen weil es nur ein schlechter Ebay Key war.



Battlefield 3 ist aber Origin und nicht Steam


----------



## Sirthegoat (27. April 2013)

Habe ab und zu wenns im Angebot war bei MMOGA Steamkeys gekauft, war nie ein Problem der Key wurd eigentlich sofort per Mail geschickt (bei Bezahlung per Paypal) und es war immer möglich den Key bei Steam zu aktivieren.


----------



## criss vaughn (27. April 2013)

Habe bis jetzt code4game.com und gamekeys.biz testen können (DMC und TR), und kann mich nicht beklagen, nur von RU-Keys nehm ich Abstand ..


----------



## RaZZ (27. April 2013)

Also ich kann euch wärmstens Kinguin.net empfehlen ! 


War vorher auch bei gamekeys.biz. 


Aber Kinguin ist erste Sahne !


----------



## Pokerclock (27. April 2013)

Zur Rechtslage: Key-Händler im Rechtstest: Günstig, aber illegal? Was Sie beim Kauf beachten müssen


----------



## addicTix (27. April 2013)

Ich bestelle eigentlich nur bei MMOGA
Bin wirklich zufrieden mit dem Shop, der Key kommt extrem schnell an, sie sind ziemlich günstig und der Support ist auch erste Sahne  
Kann ihn nur weiterempfehlen
Was man aber auch sagen muss ist, was ich wirklich richtig gut gemacht finde, dass man dort sein Guthaben auffüllen kann... Also ich hab das bis jetzt noch bei keinem anderen Key-Shop ( außer vielleicht Steam, aber das zählt nicht ) gesehen. Da man ja schon seit fast einem Jahr keine 2 oder mehr PSC Codes zusammenverwenden kann, kann man dort einfach das Geld der einzelnen PSC's auf das Guthaben Konto machen. Auch ungerade Beträge wie z.B. 7,53€ kann man so einfach draufladen... Find ich echt super 


Bei Gameladen.com , RandyRun und Online-Gold.de hab ich auch schon bestellt und auch da war ich sehr zufrieden... Allerdings sind glaube ich bei RandyRun die Preise doch vergleichsweiße hoch für einen Key ( aber im Gegensatz zu Steam oder Retail immer noch sehr günstig )


----------



## mns1188 (27. April 2013)

Ich kann Crystal-Games nur empfehlen. Die sitzen sogar in Deutschland.
Der Key ist innerhalb von Sekunden da. Probleme gabs bisher auch nicht.

Gamekeys und Gamecards kaufen - schnell, sicher und günstig | Crystal-Games.net


----------



## rept.jah (27. April 2013)

Ok, Keys zu kaufen scheint bei euch doch sehr verbreitet zu sein. Wichtig ist also, dass man nur von seriösen Anbietern kauft, da sonst Keys gesperrt werden können. Danke euch für die vielen Links zu Shops.

Gruß, der TE.


----------



## addicTix (27. April 2013)

rept.jah schrieb:


> Ok, Keys zu kaufen scheint bei euch doch sehr verbreitet zu sein. Wichtig ist also, dass man nur von seriösen Anbietern kauft, da sonst Keys gesperrt werden können. Danke euch für die vielen Links zu Shops.
> 
> Gruß, der TE.


 
Also gesperrt werden eigentlich nur Keys, die z.B. aus Russland oder sowas kommen...
Wenn du dich einfach bei mehr oder weniger seriösen Shops umschaust ( halt anhand guter Bewertungen/Erfahrungen und sowas ) dann dürfte eigentlich nichts passieren...
Wobei ich "zugeben" muss, dass ich schon den ein oder anderen Russischen Key gekauft habe... Aber waren dann halt keine MP Games oder halt 50-50 mit Coop oder sowas...


Also es dürfte bei dir eigentlich nichts passieren


----------



## oneberlin (29. April 2013)

Solange du bei großen Shops bestellst, wie zb mmoga sollte es keine Probleme geben


----------



## ParaD0x1 (29. April 2013)

Gamekeys.biz, mein key-Händler des vertrauens! 

Russische Keys sind eig. kein Risiko .. zocke Bf3 auch mit russischen Key!


----------



## Shona (30. April 2013)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Russische Keys sind eig. kein Risiko .. zocke Bf3 auch mit russischen Key!


Nicht bei Origin aber Steam hat damit ein Problem  Zum Beispiel wurden sehr viele Spiele aus Ru mitlerweile Region locked d. h. man braucht nicht nur zu aktivieren VPN sondern auch zum spielen. Bestes Beispiel dafür ist wohl Max Payne 3 oder Dead Island

Wenn es um Steam geht dann schon einen Key mit der bezeichnung UK/EU bzw von den folgenden Shops kaufen

GreenManGaming
GamersGate
GetGamesGo
Impluse
Amazon
Shopto
Gamefly Downloads
Beamdog


----------



## Szilard (1. August 2013)

RaZZ schrieb:


> Also ich kann euch wärmstens Kinguin.net empfehlen !
> 
> 
> War vorher auch bei gamekeys.biz.
> ...



hi,

ist kinguin denn wirklich zu empfehlen als deutscher der uncut spiele kaufen will? Habe auf der seite z.b saints row the third steam geschenk angeschaut und da steht noch diese information mit bei:

3.8 Steam Gifts: Kinguin.net is not responsible for any issues regarding selling and purchasing STEAM GIFTS from other vendors. There is a risk of being banned by STEAM for selling and/or purchasing STEAM GIFTS. Please remember you are doing it at your own risk!

sollte man diese seite also doch lieber meiden oder was genau meinen die damit das "geschenke" von anderen mit einen bann enden könnte? Oder sollte man sowieso eher auf "gifts" verzichten und immer den steam key eher besorgen?


----------



## Kerkilabro (1. August 2013)

Irgendwie komisch das ganze. Man kauft Gamekeys in massen im Ausland ein, verkauft sie sogar dann noch mit Gewinn aber immernoch günstiger als der Vollpreis, meist sogar um bis zu 80% günstiger 
*Hier Stimmt doch was nicht*  Irgendwann muss doch mal Schluss sein, ob ich es will oder nicht.


----------



## Pokerclock (1. August 2013)

Der Verkauf von "Gifts" verstößt gegen die Steam-Nutzungsbedingungen. Unseriöser geht es kaum noch. Da ist ja selbst das abscannen von Retail-Keys noch weiter von der Rechtswidrigkeit entfernt.


----------



## Szilard (2. August 2013)

vorallem wird nicht jeder diese info auf anhieb sehen/lesen von wegen "steam gifts" auf eigene gefahr, da es ein bissl versteckt ist in eine eigene seite, die sollten steam gifts dann eher komplett rausnehmen da ja angeblich nur verifizierte händler bei kinguin aufgenommen werden. Mal eine andere frage, kann mir einer aber erklären was nun genau der unterschied wäre wenn dieser "händler" bei kinguin der die steam gifts verkauft z.b. das gleiche aber als keys verkauft hätte, würde sich irgendetwas ändern außer das er dann nicht mehr gegen steam nutzungsbedingungen verstößen würde oder würde er dann immernoch gegen irgendetwas verstoßen?


----------



## Shona (2. August 2013)

Szilard schrieb:


> vorallem wird nicht jeder diese info auf anhieb sehen/lesen von wegen "steam gifts" auf eigene gefahr, da es ein bissl versteckt ist in eine eigene seite, die sollten steam gifts dann eher komplett rausnehmen da ja angeblich nur verifizierte händler bei kinguin aufgenommen werden. Mal eine andere frage, kann mir einer aber erklären was nun genau der unterschied wäre wenn dieser "händler" bei kinguin der die steam gifts verkauft z.b. das gleiche aber als keys verkauft hätte, würde sich irgendetwas ändern außer das er dann nicht mehr gegen steam nutzungsbedingungen verstößen würde oder würde er dann immernoch gegen irgendetwas verstoßen?



also wenn nur verifizierte Händler dort aufgenommen werden dann frage ich mich was fast2play  und g2play  da zu suchen haben.  die sind weit davon entfernt legale reseller zu sein und viele andere händler dort ebenfalls. 

ich frage was sie verifizieren da zumindest ein legaler reseller von valve die erlaubnis von valve und den publishern der spiele braucht,  zumindest wenn es um steam keys geht. auserdem müssen die keys beim publisher gekauft werden bzw.  so das es nachvollziehbar ist voher sie kommen. 

das was ich auf kinguin gesehen habe war aber weit davon entfernt irgendwas davon zu erfüllen. für mich auch ist die seite nur ein weiterer unautorisierter reseller von steam keys und somit uninteressant


----------



## Szilard (2. August 2013)

hi,

hab da mal eine ganz andere frage, laut steam agb soll man ja keine steam gifts von anonymen annehmen, was genau meinen die mit anonym? Ich meine es gibt viele trader gruppen auf steam wo sich leute massig zeug hin und her schieben wie sie lustig sind, dann müssten doch all diese leute doch gefährdet sein oder nicht (und wie will steam da alles genau kontrolieren und im überlick haben, was ok ist und was nicht)? Genau das gleiche mit den zig seiten ala steamgifts.com oder gameminer.net (gibt ja mittlerweile soviele giveaway seiten mittlerweile) und co wo man die chance hat free steam games zu gewinnen (key oder auch steam gifts), wieso gibt es dann überhaupt solche seiten + gruppen von diesen seiten auf steam, sind doch auch alles irgendwelche anonymen leute oder nicht (oder sind solche seiten erlaubt weil es for free ist, aber wo der key ect herkommt ist doch evtl. auch eine andere frage und könnte wieder gegen irgendwas vertoßen)? Ich find das alles irgendwie strange, evtl. bin ich auch zu unwissend und hoffe das hier einer meinen horizont erweitern kann .p

danke im voraus (gott diese hitze ;( )


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (1. September 2013)

weil es ein geklauter code sein könnte von keygens usw


----------



## mds51 (1. September 2013)

bisher keine Probleme gehabt.

habe meist über ebay gekauft.


----------



## rare44 (2. September 2013)

Ich kaufe meine Keys bei rukeys.de da gibt es verschiedene Region Keys und hatte bisher keinerlei Probleme.


----------



## wanasee (18. September 2013)

Ich hatte bisher auch nie Probleme mit Shops aus dem Ausland. Mein einzigstes Problem besteht immer darin, dass ich viel mehr kaufe als ich zogge xD

Ich kaufe fast alle Keys bei https://www.g2a.com/r/gamekeys Meist sind sie dort am günstigsten.

Oder hat GameKeyFinder.de HOT GAMES | Preisvergleich CD-Keys & Gamecards - key kaufen, Steam, Origin, download, günstig, billig benutzen


----------



## kine (29. Dezember 2013)

also ein steak key ist nur solange gültg bis er zum erstenmal mit einem konto verknüpft wurde danach ist er nicht mehr verwendbar er ist und bleibt zwar auf den steam servern mit dem spiel und dir verbunden aber es hat erstmal keinen unterschied dazu das spiel in steam selbst zu kaufen keys sind eigentlich (meiner meinung nach) recht sicher nur der anbiter kann unseriös sein


----------



## nasenbaer12 (18. April 2014)

war am Anfang auch skeptisch aber nach einigen Enttäuschungen bin ich jetzt bei GK4.me Dein Gamekeystore - Gk4.me gelandet, da läuft das.


----------



## Leeroy42 (3. Mai 2014)

Mich hat https://www.g2a.com/r/game-store-keys ganz gut überzeugt.


----------



## Tierce (3. Mai 2014)

Topaktuelle Spiele für den halben Preis, seems legit.


----------



## Leeroy42 (3. Mai 2014)

Tierce schrieb:


> Topaktuelle Spiele für den halben Preis, seems legit.


 
Ja ich würde bei sowas auch skeptisch sein. 
Habe mir einfach etwas billiges bestellt, um so sehen, ob das klappt.


----------

